# work they do(,) which is influenced by



## Baltic Sea

Dobry wieczór wszystkim!


Następnie został poruszony (przez pracę) temat satysfakcji i efektywności pracowników w związku z *wykonywaną przez nich pracą, na którą wpływ mają*: wynagrodzenie, awans, styl kierowania, relacje ze współpracownikami i system zarządzania.


Next, the thesis brought up the subject of satisfaction and efficiency of employees in connection with the *work they do(,) which is influenced by* salary, promotion, way of management, relations with co-workers and management system.

Chciałbym się spytać czy dobrze jest wyrażona po angielsku część wytłuszczona. Źródło: Prośba znajomej. Po polsku napisałem przez pracę w nawiasach bo właśnie o niej jest mowa od początku do końca.


----------



## LilianaB

The next thing the paper (thesis) discusses is the subject of work satisfaction and efficiency of the employees which are based on such factors as: salary, promotion, management styles, relationships among co-workers and management.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you. Do you find my version indigestible?


----------



## LilianaB

I am not sure, my version is very close to what you wrote. The sentence is very _heavy_ in Polish. The last part of your sentence cannot be phrased the way you wrote it in English, so I slightly changed it.


----------



## NotNow

Baltic Sea said:


> Thank you. Do you find my version indigestible?



Your translation is fine.  However, _way of management_ should be _style of management_.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you both very much. What about the comma? Should it be there or not?


----------



## dreamlike

You would do well to stick to it.


----------



## LilianaB

_Satisfaction and efficiency of employees in connection with the work they do_? I am not sure if this sounds OK. You better post it in the English Only forum, just to be 100% sure. It does not sound right to me. The last part of the sentence does not sound right either to me.


----------

